# Want to try Horns



## Mike Dee562 (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone in So Can that can help me get into horns? I have a few detail full body horns Car is a 96 Accord Hu: Deh 80Prs Amps: All Zeds Esx Q Series need miss and Subs


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats is a pretty easy car for horns. It has been done many times. I still sell new HLCD sets and will provide answers and help as needed with system setup and tuning. 

There is also a wealth of information on these forums and people knowledgeably and willing to answer your questions.


----------

